# kdo všechno ji honil



## elflacociccillo

Prosím vás. Můžete mi vysvětlit, jestli tuto větu: „ Nedokáže si vzpomenout, *kdo všechno ji honil*“ znamená, že právě _neumí si vysvětlit, *kdo ji nutí dělat to, co nechce*?_
  Děkuji vám.


----------



## Jana337

"Honit" má význam buď doslovný (pronásledovat, snažit se chytit), nebo přenesený (nutit, například do práce).

Z té věty mi bohužel není jasné, o co se jedná. Můžeš nám napsat i jednu nebo dvě předcházející věty?

"Nedokáže si vzpomenout" neznamená "neumí si vysvětlit". Asi to myslíš dobře, ale "neumí si vysvětlit, (proč/jak ...)" by znamenalo, že zná jména těch lidí, ale nechápe jejich motivy. "Nedokáže si vzpomenout" říká, že si nepamatuje, kdo to byl.


----------



## elflacociccillo

Děkuji ti, Jano. Mohu jenom ti napsat par vět, které sledují .
"Ani si nedokáže vzpomenout, kdo všechno ji honil. Vzpomíná si jenom na tu hrůzu. Takovou ve skutečným životě nezažila."
Ale to co mi není úplně jasné, je smysl podtržené věty. Jestli mám ji dát první nebo druhý význam.


----------



## Jana337

Tak to je ten první význam. Musela utíkat, protože ji někdo pronásledoval.


----------



## Tinu

Ahoj! Nejsem si jistý, ale mám pocit, že možná správně nerozumíš spojení "kdo všechno"? To jinými slovy znamená, že si pamatovala některé z nich, ale měla pocit, že na některé zapomněla. Pomohlo Ti to trošku? Doufám, že jsem Tě spíše nezmátl


----------

